

10 Books Every Aspiring Entrepreneur Should Read - jcvangent
http://blog.timel.es/10-books-every-aspiring-entrepreneur-should-read/

======
esalman
I don't get the wide dark static banner at the top.

~~~
jcvangent
You mean the menu bar? You think it is best if it not stays on top?

~~~
ColinWright
It's large, intrusive, looming, oppressive, and contains nothing except a link
to home and a login.

Also, if I press <space>, <page-down>, or click in the scrollbar, then
whatever was just off the bottom of the window is now under the dark bar,
making it inconvenient to navigate, forcing me to scroll a line at a time.
Thus it breaks my most convenient reading methods.

So it's not just a question of staying on top, it's a question of reducing
screen real estate, impoverishing the user experience, and generally getting
in the way.

Does that help?

~~~
jcvangent
True, thanks for the feedback, you are absolutely right...made a change to
this so it works better now :-)

~~~
esalman
Appreciate :)

------
gsa87
You gave me some insipiration for my holiday booklist! Thanks!

